# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Foryou - Stalker [Original Track]

## Überschall

I started with a synthpop kinda project called "Foryou", I don't know why, mainly 'cause it's fun. This is the first real track from that, called "Stalker":

Uberschall - Foryou - Stalker - SoundCloud

Enjoy and leave a comment if you got one. (:

----------


## Cosmix

The low end is really overpowering - kind of gives it a muddy sound.

EQ the low end and other than that I really like it.

----------


## Jesus of Suburbia

I like it a lot  ::D: 
I'm a big fan of music with synth in it.

----------

